# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ik ben er helemaal doorheen...

## John_Swain

Even van me afschrijven misschien dat dat helpt

op dit moment zit ik er even helemaal doorheen.
ik weet niet wat het met mij is, maar ik trek het niet meer.

ik voel me totaal niet gelukkig, ik heb nergens meer zin in en ben telkens moe.
ik zit nachten op omdat ik niet kan slapen.
en zit me dan maar te vervelen achter mijn computer.
Net heb ik geprobeerd te slapen maar dat lukte niet..
zonet in bed (en nu weer bijna) barste ik in tranen uit, en waarom?
Ik heb geen idee.

Natuurlijk heb ik ook momenten dat ik slaap, maar ja dat zijn momenten dat ik gewoon bijna in elkaar zak van vermoeidheid. En als ik dan slaap dan droom ik altijd.
En het zijn geen fijne dromen nee... Altijd nachtmerries... Of nou ja nachtmerries.. het schrikt mij niet meer af ik ben er onderhand wel aan gewend dat als ik gaat slapen ik een nachtmerrie krijg.
Deze nachtmerries gaan vaak over de dood. Of mensen die vermoord worden.
Ik droom ook vaak over het ziekenhuis, en in de meeste gevallen ben ik het patient in het ziekenhuis.
Geopereerd worden terwijl je gewoon bij zinnen bent.
En natuurlijk ook slagershuizen waar mensen doodleuk op een lopende band gaan liggen en wachten tot ze geslacht worden... ik kan nog wel even doorgaan....

ondanks dat ik een droom wijf heb van een vrouw en een goed leven samen met onze dieren, voel ik me gewoon niet gelukkig met mezelf. Alles is in mijn ogen negatief.
Ik voel me alleen, me vrienden spreek ik ook niet meer en als ik wil afspreken dan hebben ze altijd wel een smoes.
ik ben erachter gekomen dat ik ook helemaal geen specialiteiten heb en niks kan. Ik heb een stem die niet aan te horen is, een kop om op te schieten en vet waar ik maar niet vanaf kom.

ik kan niks ik voel me een niks ik ben een niks.

ik zit me nu te bedenken hoe ik mezelf zo kan laten denken dat ik ook iets positiever in het leven kijk, maar het lukt me gewoon niet!

Ik heb het gevoel dat het van me afschrijven ook geen nut heeft...

Weet je, elke dag zit ik in me hoofd van ik wil mezelf van kant maken.
Maar dat mag niet. Hoe moet dat met mijn meisie en "Familie" (die ik overigens ook eigenlijk nooit zie) denk ik dan bij mezelf. Maar dan ook weer van hoe lang ga IK dit nog volhouden?

zucht....

----------


## dotito

Ook al is het moeilijk nu te begrijpen, probeer een beetje positief te blijven denken(dat helpt).
Er zal vroeg of laat een dag komen dat je beetje bij beetje je beter gaat voelen.
Ik wens je bij deze heel veel sterkte toe, en probeer de moed nooit te laten zakken.
Ook al is het niet altijd gemakkelijk.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve John,

Hopelijk heeft het van je af praten toch ergens een beetje geholpen...
Kop op joh; je bent zo'n toffe gast en hebt hier al zoveel mensen geholpen!!
Jij hebt kwaliteiten zat!!

Hopelijk zie je snel het zonnetje achter de wolken weer.. ook al lijkt dat makkelijker gezegd als gedaan!!

Dikke knuff Ag Xx

----------


## John_Swain

hey hey

bedankt voor jullie steun, en opbeurende reacties.

tjah ik blijf gewoon doorgaan... ik moet wel!
al doe ik het niet voor mezelf...

maar het blijft lastig hoor.
ik heb gewoon het gevoel dat ik totaal geen teken in het leven heb.

al is er maar iets of iemand wat tegen me zegt John ga jij dat eens doen dan ben ik al helemaal tevreden.
En begrijp me niet verkeerd hoor, want ik heb alles al geprobeerd, maar als je overal word afgewezen dan houd het een keer op voor jezelf.
er komt een dag ik besef dat er verder niks meer is.
en die dag is zojuist al geweest.

Nog steeds voel ik me ontzettend down.

ik heb er met mijn vriendin over gepraat.[/FONT][/COLOR]
ik vind het zo fijn dat mijn vriendin zo begripvol is.

Ik heb geen vader.
ik heb een moeder die altijd maar de weg kwijt is, en die ik nooit zie.
als zij iets fout doet, dan is het mijn schuld. Dus heb ik voor haar mijn deuren een beetje moeten sluiten om me eigen leventje te beschermen.

ik ben opgegroeid bij mijn opa en oma, die zijn altijd als ouders voor mij geweest. Maar ik ben gewoon heel erg bang wat er gaat gebeuren als hun er niet meer zijn. mijn opa en oma zorgen ervoor dat ik nog een beetje welkom ben in de familie. Ik heb al een aantal keer gehoord dat ik niet bij de familie hoort, maar bij die van mijn vaders... die bij mijn geboorte er met een andere slet is vandoor gegaan.
tjah wat moet ik daarmee?

Maar goed even terug te komen.
Als men iets voor mij kan betekenen dan hoor ik dat maar al te graag.
want ik ga kapot van het thuis zitten, zitten vervelen

----------


## pruts

Hey John!

het gebeurt wel vaker dat mensen precies 'uit het niets' depressief raken hoor. En het lijkt dan ook vanzelfsprekend dat je je situatie gaat ophemelen van 'ik heb toch alles om gelukkig te zijn!?' en jezelf nog meer gaat pijnigen met de vraag 'waarom dit alles nu?' 
Ben je eigenlijk gekend met psychische problemen? Of neem je medicatie? 

Ik geloof dat er weldegelijk een aanleiding is waardoor je je nu zo voelt, maar dat dat geen pasklaar antwoord is waar je morgen gaat achterkomen. Ik denk dat je lichaam en geest nu vooral moe zijn en nood hebben aan rust. Ik zou dan ook in de eerste plaats jezelf rust en tijd geven (zonder te dubben over het waarom?) Vanaf je je weer iets beter gaat voelen en dat zal je merken, kan je gaan graven van waar het komt? 

Geloof me, forceren heeft geen zin! Fijn dat je vriendin begrijpend reageert!! 
Als het blijft aanhouden of plots verergert dan ben je natuurlijk best een bij een bezoekje bij de huisarts af. Maar dat zal je zelf wel het beste aanvoelen of en wanneer dat nodig moest blijken?

Heel veel sterkte en succes (en beterschap uiteraard)!! 

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey John,

Vervelend dat je eigenlijk niks hebt aan je echte ouders en dat je je zo afgewezen voelt, is erg verdrietig als je steeds je goede wil toont en dan iets negatiefs of een afwijzing terug krijgt  :Frown:  Dat gaat wel aan je knagen...
Zoals Agnes al aangeeft heb je hier heel veel mensen geholpen en heb je veel kwaliteiten! 
Soms is het moeilijk dat in jezelf terug te zien en zeker als ik zo jou verhaal lees hier, maar geef de moed niet op, vertrouw in jezelf en praat over de dingen waar je mee zit! Erg fijn dat je met je vriendin gepraat hebt en dat zij begrip toont, das is heel veel waard!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi John,
Ik heb je verhalen gelezen en dat is niet niks..een gewoon gezinsleven heb je nooit gehad èn gekend, wèl ben je opgevoed door 2 schatten van mensen zo te lezen, je grootouders...wat hèèrlijk dat zij er zijn voor jou....toch moet het aan je knagen nu je ouder wordt en verscheurd wordt door allerlei gedachten èn nachtmerrie's...
Heb je er wel eens aan gedacht om een huisarts te raadplegen die jou kan helpen aan een goed adres voor een andere luisteraar? ( psycholoog of anders) ik vindt het dapper dat jij hier je verhaal vertelt want er is dus duidelijk meer aan de hand....wel fijn dat jou vriendin je goed kan aanvoelen en begrip heeft voor de situatie....toch moet dit niet te lang voortduren want het verdwijnt dus niet, het wordt erger....je gaat je steeds meer afvragen,.. maar als mens ben je belangrijk!!!.je mag er zijn, ondanks je bijzondere start dan andere kinderen toen ze jong waren, wilden je grootouders je graag helpen en dat doen ze met hun beste vermogen.....een heel stuk ben je eigenlijk kwijt zonder ouders die er niet meer voor je kunnen zijn, en dat maakt een mens onzeker, en misschien vraag jij je dan af: Wie ben ik eigenlijk.....

als het je zo ongelukkig maakt,kan het tijd worden om met enige moed ( is niet gemakkelijk) een stap verder te gaan en hulp te gaan zoeken want dit zit er waarschijnlijk al te lang...vraag desnoods aan de huisarts wie je kan helpen en ga een èèrste gesprek aan met een professional die er verstand van heeft...moeilijk maar het lijkt mij een begin...denk er over na en wacht niet te lang....

Het is akelig dat jij je zo verdrietig voelt en dan komt er òòk niets meer uit je vingers...probeer moed te verzamelen en ga wat ondernemen want elke dag is er èèn...een keer denken dat je er geen zin meer in hebt om op deze aarde te leven is begrijpelijk, maar er zijn nog mensen die van je houden èn dieren, dus geef de moed niet op, en ga èrvoor!!!!!! ik wens je sterkte....laat weten hoe het met je gaat...alleen maar zitten ben je nu wel klaar mee....John Swain....ZET HEM OP vraag HULP....ik leef met je mee!

Een hartelijke groet van Elisa  :Wink:

----------

